# goblin slayer



## hellize (May 21, 2019)

Greetings everyone,



I have a little necker to show today.
Handy little fellow and ideal companion for longer walks in the forest or on mountain hikes. Helpful at peeling an apple, when you sit on a fallen tree trunk at lunch time, while goblins are lurking behind you in the bushes. Carving stuff into a stick to pass time in the hung up cage waiting for the water to boil up in the huge cauldron, after the goblins rushed you and dragged you away to their cave in the thick woods. Guess who's coming to dinner?! And finally eviscerating those pesky goblins with great delight, after you manage to free yourself from their primitive cage, thanks also to your trusty little knife and a well developed frontal lobe
It is 23.5 cm / 9.25 inch long. The blade is 11.5 cm / 4.5 inch long, 4.2 cm / 1.6 inch wide and 5 mm / 0.2 inch thick at its base. It is a san mai, forged of 5160 and motorcycle chain. The core, thus the edge is 5160. The handle is stacked leather and polished deer antler at the butt and bolster.
The sheath is made of 4 mm/ 0.16 inch thick, sturdy cowhide.


----------

